# is there a good book on Muscle Bikes?



## George Eggleston (Oct 25, 2011)

I love muscle bikes. They are what I grew up with. I was just a kid so I guess I missed all the different types and brands that were available at the time. I would love to know if there was a book published that adequately covered these great bicycles.


----------



## azhearseguy (Oct 25, 2011)

Liz Fried has a book about the sting Ray's that the only book i know of..
http://www.amazon.com/Schwinn-Sting-Ray-Bicycle-Books-Fried/dp/0933201885

if your looking for Muscle bike History go read this article by John Brain. very informative! And more detail to the truth then the Book above!
http://bikerodnkustom5.homestead.com/brainhistory58.html


----------



## George Eggleston (Oct 25, 2011)

thank you, most helpful.


----------



## videoranger (Oct 27, 2011)

John Brain's articles are great reading! Thanks for putting the info together John.


----------



## Mark W (Nov 16, 2011)

*Books*

I offer reprints of muscle bike catalogs.  I have 10 available.  Murray, AMF, Iverson, Rollfast, Columbia, Ross I, Ross II, others.   Email me or PM me thru this site for more info.  Thanks.

Mark


----------

